# fav. gadget/toy



## nomav6 (Jul 28, 2004)

would make this a poll but theres just too many out there, may fav. right now is just a little model of a 64 impala that hops, not really much to it, but its something that I can mess around with when my brain is froze hehe.


----------



## nomav6 (Jul 28, 2004)

please dont say your computer, but computer related toys/gadget are fine.


----------



## Christopher (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't have any gadgets, isn't that just sad?


----------



## Praetor (Jul 28, 2004)

Vantec Nexus 201


----------



## smadge (Jul 28, 2004)

does it have to be computer related? if not, mines a rubber ducky. 
-smadge


----------



## nomav6 (Jul 28, 2004)

doesnt have to be computer related, rubber duckies are cool, but I had one pass away the other day he was a drug addict though.  so be sure to keep an eye on who your rubber ducky is hanging out with.


----------



## smadge (Jul 28, 2004)

uh oh...that would explain why squeaky's not always around, has grown a mowhawk, and hangs out with heavy metal, leather wearing, devil worshipping dustheads. thanks for the hint. im of to give squeaky a stern talking to.
no, really i think a good gadget/toy would be those cool flash memory sticks. i dont actually have one though. hopefully theyll make those damn floppys obsolete.
-smadge


----------



## nomav6 (Jul 28, 2004)

dont have one right now either, but yes they do come in verry handy, Im also waiting for the floppies to become obsolete


----------



## pipit (Jul 28, 2004)

fav toy: A horse-cart, maded by myself from coconut. maybe if that time rubber duck have been sold in here, i would love it. 

Remember my childhood: only one tv program(national tv) exist in indonesia, and it only brosdcast only from 8 a.m -9.30 pm(mostly news, and oh ya... shirley temple's movies and hunter is the prime-time program). so, i used to play in field/nature, claimb trees, hide and seek.

Toy only a few kind of toy sold that time, so me and my friends used to make our own toy from fruits, leaf, or anything from the trees. 

what a sweet memory!!!!


----------



## smadge (Jul 28, 2004)

yeah. my old house had this creek in the back. not a tiny creek, this 30 ft creek with 100 year old oak trees and all these nice hiding spots a couple old tires etc. I used too go down there alot before i moved. kids dont really need toys, they just need too run around a lot and be themmselves.  
-smadge


----------



## nomav6 (Jul 28, 2004)

Im from eastern Kentucky it is all mountains and wildlife so I spent a lot of time out side playing, hiding, riding motorcycles and 4-wheelers. Then when I became a teenage I discovered some illegal things that we wont talk about and well that went on for a little while but not for to long  so its all cool now.


----------



## smadge (Jul 28, 2004)

"illegal things" dont worry i wont ask


----------



## Nephilim (Jul 29, 2004)

Favorite toy?  I'd have to say that would be my Colt Combat Elite .45ACP


----------



## smadge (Jul 29, 2004)

does a gun count as a toy? it shouldn't, i mean, how can you play with a weapon?


----------



## smadge (Jul 29, 2004)

yay!!!!!!!! im no longer a noob


----------



## nomav6 (Jul 29, 2004)

you can play with a weapon, I wouldn't recomend playing with it if you didn't know what you was doing or if your drunk or something like that, but you can go out and shoot targets and such


----------



## Nephilim (Jul 29, 2004)

> does a gun count as a toy?



Not a literal toy, of course, but it is a "toy" that I have a lot of fun using


----------



## smadge (Jul 30, 2004)

yeah i guess your right. its kind of like a paintball gun. and paintball guns are toys even though they say
THIS IS NOT A TOY. BE CAREFUL OR ELSE.
on the box.
-smadge


----------



## Nephilim (Jul 30, 2004)

Although I do view my firearms as "toys" of a sort one must _never, ever_ lose respect for them. The moment you lose respect is the monent that either you or some other unforunate soul ends up maimed or dead. Same goes for paintball guns. If you accidentally tag someone in the head at close range you can mess them up pretty bad.

I wanted to describe guns as "adult toys" but the popular connotation for that term kinda ruined the point I was trying to make


----------



## nomav6 (Jul 30, 2004)

I had a friend that was shot playing with a gun when he was 13, he was ok a couple months later but just thought I would put that in to add to the "adult" only point you was trying to make.


----------



## AainaalyaA (Aug 11, 2004)

gadget? I saw this thing somewhere on the net, and my brother-in-law bought it on one of his travels, and i thought it was awesome - i wouldn't call it a gadget, but its pretty neat and you could actually learn much about your "existentialism" existence so to speak.. let me see if i can find a link to that page... 

--- after a quadrillion femta seconds later---

weeee found it... but its not the original page that i saw earlier some moons back but that's it... i know its not a gadget {i'd seek tech-geek or is it called something else?? can't seem to remember the name}

1. http://www.apartline.de/catalog/default.php/cPath/46
2. http://www.monstershops.de/ecosystem_biosphere_-_together_black.htm
3. http://ww3.choicemall.com/redmond/index.tam?AOLHelp=411a05be.4e.8c.1&ServerName=redmond.qcommerce.com&MasterShipping=%7e

Good reading on it... or sumthing to that effect

1. http://www.zeeone.com/Readings/decay/decay.htm
2. http://www.biospheres.com/

Now, as for gadgets, a good one to indulge in would be something like....I'd indulge in, when I can find time to worry about spending money 

1. scooter
2. plasma ball
3. mmedia thingy
4. cola fridge
5. pod
6. 


i dunno - these things are fads right? when I have that much to indulge in, I may have totally forgotten these and might invest in something like an appartment and "incognito" lifestyle in australia, europe or even the maldives... who knowz...


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 11, 2004)

wow, thats some cool stuff


----------



## Praetor (Aug 11, 2004)

Yay plasma ball! I got one ... those things rule!


----------



## ian (Aug 12, 2004)

forget the plasma ball, i want one of those antquariums....


----------



## kb1ghc (Aug 12, 2004)

TiVo! w/ DirecTV

it kicks Comcast's butt.

I can't believe i ever lived without TiVo or DirecTV, I just record everything and watch it when i'm bored, so i can just fast forward through the commericials. I just got it a few months ago and i love it.

I kinda get screwed because i kept cable internet, so i have to pay $7.60 extra a month more for cable internet.


----------



## nomav6 (Aug 12, 2004)

ian said:
			
		

> forget the plasma ball, i want one of those antquariums....


thats what I was talking about  those are pimp


----------



## tommy8748 (Aug 14, 2004)

My favorite gadget/toy i'd have to say is my TI-83 Plus calculator especially for those realy boring school days you could just wip it out and play games teachers will never find out


----------



## [tab] (Aug 14, 2004)

We got a DVD player that plays mpeg4 videos the other day... that's kinda cool


----------



## tommy8748 (Aug 15, 2004)

Cool, sell it on ebay (Say it's a collector's edition lol)


----------

